# A.D.D. Agility Dog?



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, how in the world to have their 100% attention, them stay on course, NOT be nosey, etc??????????????? Is it a GSD thing or bad me training wise???

I find my headstrong female wants to do what she wishes at times & so hate to get mean with her as then makes agility neg IMO & do see her tend to shut down afraid she's gonna do wrong. 

All of my crew will tend to if you try to restart them or something is more interesting on the course, get A.D.D. on me..............

We have been training at a new building & on the course to the side is some stackable crates & mirrors, well, they have to go sniff the crates or go visit their self in the mirrors ! 

We are talking about adults that I didn't train as pups that I'm their magnet.

At class the other night, I have no clue what has been on the floor, but I had headbutts with Sable all night, b/c I could not keep her nose up off the floor. She would jump & off to sniff. 

I want for them to do their job of agility play without them doing their own thing, without getting at them.............. I see some in class get pretty mean with their dogs & think that makes agility neg.

Suggestions ??????


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Not sure why heading is A.d.d I had all caps................


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

First off you have to make sure it's really them getting bored and heading off and away... and not some 'calming signal' due to either them thinking they weren't still on course OR cause another dog barked OR someone scary just walked in OR....

I'd also stop doing longer sequences for a bit. A much higher rate of reinforcement (more treats more frequently) or if a toy works better, doing only 4 or 5 obstacles and just stopping to play...

I know that sometimes (actually I'm doing it with Bretta right now and she's got her MACH!) I go back and take a more basic class just cause it's set up with much shorter sequences so it FORCES me to stop/reward. Truthfully, our 'problems' aren't about doing an entire 20 sequence course. Instead it's usually just a few places within that course that we crash and burn with the off course or the knocked bar! So it's those skills needed within the 3 or 4 pieces of equipment that we need, and that I can work thru while giving Bretta lots of tugs and/or treats.....



> Not sure why heading is A.d.d I had all caps................


FIXED!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I suspect her problem is not "boredom" but that she's stressing. The things you mention are all signs of stress and trying to correct the behavior will likely just make it worse because it adds more stress. 

How long have you been doing agility? When did you begin seeing these issues? Can you describe a bit how you train (what you work on in class, how you reward, when these problems start to surface during class, etc).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

stress can play a big factor...Honestly, the gsd's i've done agility with, I have never had a "sniffer"..which was probably my downfall when I got my aussie)) My gsd spoiled me bad, my aussie, well she was WORK...She is a major food hog, and will leave a course to visit the food vendor..definately a dog like this makes you 'humble'..

I agree that trying to correct stress, only makes it more stressful!! It certainly did for me...After getting to Open, and realizing this dog doesn't WANT to do agility, it was stressing us BOTH out, I retired her..she is so much happier just hanging out or herding sheep or stealing food) 

Sorry I have no advice gsd specific, as I said, my gsd's never did this, they were/are always quite focused and don't seem to care about whiffing and sniffing..


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

AgileGSD said:


> I suspect her problem is not "boredom" but that she's stressing. The things you mention are all signs of stress and trying to correct the behavior will likely just make it worse because it adds more stress.
> 
> How long have you been doing agility? When did you begin seeing these issues? Can you describe a bit how you train (what you work on in class, how you reward, when these problems start to surface during class, etc).


She will do, seems like when she wants.............LOL Really, she is super nosey at EVERYTHING. Shadow will normally stay on track till the end & only seems to get upset if I re-start him over a few times. He is really to go normally & most of the time Sable is, but have to get at her more, for butt off of the ground for start line stays (I say wait), being nibby, etc! She does this at times at shows, oh what's that. must go see.......................... 

I have clicked, many treats, trying to bring toys out more, etc ! I feel she's not obed when it comes to her of course nibby & want to make her, but not sure how without making it maybe neg.  I hate to grab at her collar to place her back, stop her from doing equipment on her own, etc, but she has to learn somehow, not sure what to do. 

I would like to make it super happy at the end where she is driving & wanting to finish to get whatever. I'm trying, but need advice on the A.D.D.

Storm with do everything (tires easy, sz), but when we come to weaves, na, not fun for him. I have been working on this. Not sure if it's b/c of his length, sz, or what? 

Keep inputs coming plz..................... or For Sale, 1 very A.D.D. just wants to go, go, go, have fun on her terms female................. LOL

Thanks for fixing A.d.d. MRL !


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> stress can play a big factor...Honestly, the gsd's i've done agility with, I have never had a "sniffer"..which was probably my downfall when I got my aussie)) My gsd spoiled me bad, my aussie, well she was WORK...She is a major food hog, and will leave a course to visit the food vendor..definately a dog like this makes you 'humble'..
> 
> I agree that trying to correct stress, only makes it more stressful!! It certainly did for me...After getting to Open, and realizing this dog doesn't WANT to do agility, it was stressing us BOTH out, I retired her..she is so much happier just hanging out or herding sheep or stealing food)
> 
> Sorry I have no advice gsd specific, as I said, my gsd's never did this, they were/are always quite focused and don't seem to care about whiffing and sniffing..


She has came along way & not always doing this. Just Mon at class, must have been classes ahead of us pouring steak juice on the floor or something! Errrr Anyway, she does like, has, fun, & is a busy butt. She never likes to sit still. She needs a job even at the ripe old age of 7 last wk ! 

Gal in my class has many Aussie's, gets at them. They do agility, but more like robot dogs doing for the owner IMO. They don't dare sniff the ground & I think sometimes, I need to be more harsh I guess.  Just like to keep the F, in FUN when it comes to agility.

I would agree, some might be stress at times.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you really really really know it's nothing to do with your pup worrying, then frankly you need to figure out some WAY better treat than what you are using. I'm not kidding. 

Liver? Roast chicken? Steak? Chicken McNuggets? WHATEVER! If you aren't exciting enough and your treats aren't good enough, then it makes keeping their attention much harder.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you really really really know it's nothing to do with your pup worrying, then frankly you need to figure out some WAY better treat than what you are using. I'm not kidding.
> 
> Liver? Roast chicken? Steak? Chicken McNuggets? WHATEVER! If you aren't exciting enough and your treats aren't good enough, then it makes keeping their attention much harder.


I agree............... Need to switch up the treats I guess, been using the same for awhile.  Yes, I'm not too interesting I guess.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> I agree............... Need to switch up the treats I guess, been using the same for awhile.  Yes, I'm not too interesting I guess.


Are you kidding, I get yelled at in class all the time for the boring crap I bring cause for Bretta it usually doesn't matter. Glory, she likes a yummy treat though. Hey Pizza flavored Goldfish crackers went down well on Monday's class.

Have you tried those huge bags of frozen Italian spiced meatballs from the Costco/Walmart? I just thaw out a ziplock the morning of class, cut them up small, then off we go!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Have you tried those huge bags of frozen Italian spiced meatballs from the Costco/Walmart?


Meatballs!!!! That's what I brought to Dena's agility classes. :thumbup:


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

One of our agility instructors is constantly telling people, "Be more exciting than the floor!" That means exciting treats, exciting toys, and exciting handler! I know I have struggled in the past with being exciting because I have gotten too focused on being perfect and learning the lesson that I forget to pay attention to my dog! The best handlers and instructors are out there dancing around with their dogs, whooping and hollering and having a BLAST. It felt really silly at first when I started trying to do similar, but it works! Not to mention it's way more fun! Tara and I tug and rough-house and dance and run around like crazy to celebrate a job well done. :silly:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I definately agree with the meatballs) I'm not sure if your doing entire courses in class, break downs or what,,but I'd set her up for success, by doing say, 3 obstacles, stop, have a party, hand out the meatballs,,do the next 3 obstacles, stop have a party)


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> She will do, seems like when she wants.............LOL Really, she is super nosey at EVERYTHING. Shadow will normally stay on track till the end & only seems to get upset if I re-start him over a few times. He is really to go normally & most of the time Sable is, but have to get at her more, for butt off of the ground for start line stays (I say wait), being nibby, etc! She does this at times at shows, oh what's that. must go see..........................


 "Getting at her" (aka: nagging) about this stuff is probably contributing to her not being interested in playing with you. If the issue isn't stress, then it's a drive problem. Instead of worrying about correcting her having imperfect start line stays, sniffing, etc try just running with her. Stand before the first jump, get her revved up (hold back on her collar, say ready...set....GO!) and take off with her. Don't worry if she misses obstacles just keep running with her. IME people too often get hung up on wanting to correct their dog's every mistake and make it perfect, which is extremely demotivating to dogs who don't view agility as self rewarding. If you have a dog with drive issues, never stop and go back to fix a missed obstacle. Always finish the sequence or course, reward then go back and re-run the portion you had trouble with. Missed obstacles are often a result of poor handling, so don't make your dog pay for your mistake 

At home, you can work on this by holding her collar, teasing her with a favorite toy (or an extremely valuable treat if she isn't into toys) then throwing the toy, holding her back. "Ready...set...GO!" and racing to the prize with her. As she gets better, start planting the toy or treat instead of throwing it, taking her away from it, turning around and "ready...set...GO!" and running with her to get it. The first step to agility really is that your dog has to be interested in running with you and this will help teach her to do just that. 

Try running short, simple sequences for now and always stop before she wants to. Make it a policy to not struggle with her. If she isn't playing with you, take her collar, walk her off course and put her in a crate. This is extra effective if you can take your other dog out to work while she sits in her crate 

If a start line stay is important to you (despite popular belief, it is not imperative for success), work on it away from agility class and just run with her at class for the time being. Running with her will increase her interest anyway and will give you less to have to nag her for.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Reward ideas: 

I have taken "high value" things like cheese/chicken/bacon and tossed it with regular kibble in a baggie and let sit in the fridge over night. 
Next day everything in the bag smells the same. 

Cuts down on cost, especially when training/rewarding multiple dogs each day


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, ALL..............................  

Great info AgileGSD  

At tonights class, others still sniffing the floor, but Shadow was on it ! He does focus a bit better. He sniffed a min, but not like Sable. 

I will do the no play deal then if this happens anymore. 

Great tips on meatballs, never thought of them. 
Any other great treat tips?

Show all wkend & need to pick up some good ones.  Just not too messy.........

I have been using Red Barn rollover
Also, have used..........

String cheese
McD's nuggets (not too often)
Liver (chick/beef)
Bacon
Boiled chick
Turkey


Sable is just a nib butt, does this at shows, way better, but known to go visit spotters & then back to running !


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tara will do backflips for meat baby food. I just let her have one lick in the place of a normal treat.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> I will do the no play deal then if this happens anymore.


 Unfortunately if you are actively trialing, this should be your rule there too. Dogs do this stuff because it's tolerated for them to run around and do agility when they feel like it. Getting back into trialing after a couple year break, I was surprised at how many people really struggle with their dogs at trials on every run. In hopes of salvaging the run enough for a Q I guess but long term, it's extremely bad training. If your dog isn't engaged with you on the course, ask to be excused and take your dog off ASAP. Don't be mean to or mad at your dog (don't praise or reward them either of course), just calmly and quietly take them out of the ring and put them away. This works when used with other training but it needs to be consistent.

Beyond that, my advice would be to stop trialing after whatever you're currently entered in until your dog's performance is more what you want from them.


----------

